# Biggest bang for the buck?



## crash-wizard (Sep 14, 2013)

I will be traveling to a location where I will be able to purchase CC's for the first time since the rules changed for bringing CC's into the US. (My wife surprised me with this trip to celebrate my 60th birthday in February.) I would like to get the most bang for my 100 bucks and I would like to compile a list to take along.

From reading the many posts, I know that petite coronas are the way to go, although I thoroughly enjoyed the Ryj Churchill I had a few years back.

Any help compiling this list from the many CC veterans on Puff is greatly appreciated! Suggestions for a birthday cigar would be great as well!


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Better check out the current regulations, The $100 limit is history, [outdated]but you still can only bring them back from visiting Cuba itself, not other foreign countries.[/outdated]

You can bring back 100 cigars Duty-Free (valued no more than $800) Duty-Free. Over that there is a 4% flat-rate duty. That's the same limit as bringing [any] cigars in from anywhere overseas. [outdated]The difference is, if you're coming back from Cuba they can be Cuban cigars.[/outdated]

Hard to answer your question as to what CC's represent the biggest bang-for-the-buck. For me that's Partagas Mille Fleurs and Petit Corona Especiales, Bolivar Coronas Junior, Ramon Allones Small Club Coronas, and a variety of PC's by Bolivar, H. Upmann, and Rafael Gonzalez. But, if you don't like mid-gauge cigars (all those I mentioned are 42 RG), then those might not be the best bang regardless of lower price. If you prefer a larger RG, then robustos like the Bolivar Royal Corona, Partagas Series D No. 4, and Ramon Allones Specially Selected might suit you better.

For a 60th birthday cigar, you probably need to grab for the brass ring with a Cohiba.

(edited to update for current info)
.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

crash-wizard said:


> I will be traveling to a location where I will be able to purchase CC's for the first time since the rules changed for bringing CC's into the US. (My wife surprised me with this trip to celebrate my 60th birthday in February.) I would like to get the most bang for my 100 bucks and I would like to compile a list to take along.
> 
> From reading the many posts, I know that petite coronas are the way to go, although I thoroughly enjoyed the Ryj Churchill I had a few years back.
> 
> Any help compiling this list from the many CC veterans on Puff is greatly appreciated! Suggestions for a birthday cigar would be great as well!


I would smoke as many as i could on the island. Then bring back as many as i could of cigars that are hard to get through normal channels. As Mr. Pegler says custom rolls, that's all Bob smokes these days. And believe me no one on this entire planet knows more about Cuban Cigars than Bob. That being said your wife has a $100 allowance as well that's 200 between the two of you. Also anyone that may travel with you. My friend Steve lives up in Canada they are only allowed a certain amount without paying duties. Many people don't care for cigars and would be more than happy to bring some back for you on the plane. Make friends smoke plenty enjoy your 60th.:vs_cool:


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

curmudgeonista said:


> , The $100 limit is history, but you still can only bring them back from visiting Cuba itself, not other foreign countries.


I think you can purchase them in any country that sells them Jack,with no duty 100 cigars/800 dollar limit.

Bang for your buck--custom rolled cigars


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

avitti said:


> I think you can purchase them in any country that sells them Jack,with no duty 100 cigars/800 dollar limit.
> 
> Bang for your buck--custom rolled cigars


Oops! You are correct! Sorry for the misinformation.


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

Although I never have smoked a Cohiba..it's on my bucket list...I would agree that for your 60th, you should try one, and , like I said, I have never smoked one, still my suggestion would be the 52 Behike Cohiba. I have had a picture of one on my fridge for over a year thinking the wife would take the hint and buy me one...... Boy, is she Dumb!


----------



## crash-wizard (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback from everyone. I am pleased to hear that the limit is well above $100 and not just limited to Cuba. Independent research confirmed the 100/800 limit. While browsing Puff, I came across the review section and have started making a list for my trip. What an awesome resource! I want to have a long list with me so I can make selections from what the B & M's at my destination have in stock. Thanks again!


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

It's always best to buy from an LCDH store, or other authorized dealer. Lot's of fakes on the street in tourist areas, depending on where you're going of course.


----------



## crash-wizard (Sep 14, 2013)

curmudgeonista said:


> It's always best to buy from an LCDH store, or other authorized dealer. Lot's of fakes on the street in tourist areas, depending on where you're going of course.


I agree! I got burned once in the Dominican Republic and have been very careful where I buy cigars since then. I appreciate your advice!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Where are you going?


----------



## crash-wizard (Sep 14, 2013)

Cabo


----------



## mi000ke (Feb 8, 2014)

The best value in CCs that match my preferred flavor and size profile are the Partagas D4s (PD4) and Bolivar Belicoso Finos (BBF).


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

mi000ke said:


> The best value in CCs that match my preferred flavor and size profile are the Partagas D4s (PD4) and Bolivar Belicoso Finos (BBF).


Buying a cabinet of Parti shorts, 50 count is always a great thing. If you can find diplomatocos No. 2, they are a great alternative to the more expensive No. 2s from other marques though they aren't always available. It's been almost 15 years since last in Cabo and at the time they didn't have an LCDH available but I really enjoyed smoking a Cohiba president (sublime,) and a well aged RyJ Churchill. I wish you the best of luck. I think I would only buy a couple of boxes or cabinets, but if you have the $$$, go crazy. Just be sure you are buying fakes.

Some of the better hotels like Solmar can point you in the right direction. Solmar was the hotel furthest South in the Pacific side and can be a hike if not staying there. However a top notch place that host fishing tournaments annually. I loved Cabo. Unfortunately I've avoided most of Mexico except the Yucatán and Cancun because of cartel violence. Some of that has simmered down but with the impending transfer of El Chapo to the US extradition might raise some cautions. Be careful but gave a Gear time. The Pez Gato sunset booze cruises are an wonderful experience. We've done it twice. They no longer have real catamarans for that sunset trip but motorized versions of cats with party platforms. Worth the price but watch your tequila consumption. Switch to water as you head back to the docks. My wife got very sick afterwards and will never drink tequila again. I missed a fishing trip that next day as she was so ill.

The locals are extremely friendly and the police keep tourist quite safe as the know that tourist dollars keep that area in economic prosperity. A maid actually went to her house to fetch my wife some pepto as the farmacias didn't open until noon on Sundays. Tip your staff well at the end of your stay. If you catch a marlin they will cook it right on the Main Street. Best to donate the remains fish to hungry locals. Again goodwill goes a long way in poverty stricken places. You will see some really horrible living conditions as you come in from the airport. Such humble and nice people.

I highly recommend the guacamole during the days poolside. Best I've ever had. At night lemon pie or flan goes a long way to helping you sleep soundly. Enjoy and Salud!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crash-wizard (Sep 14, 2013)

I found two shops websites in my destination. One of them lists themselves as having acquired (in 2005) "LCDH" franchise of that area, and been in business since 1996. The other has 2 locations and according to their website have been in business since 1994.

I will be avoiding the street vendors.


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

crash-wizard said:


> I found two shops websites in my destination. One of them lists themselves as having acquired (in 2005) "LCDH" franchise of that area, and been in business since 1996. The other has 2 locations and according to their website have been in business since 1994.
> 
> I will be avoiding the street vendors.


Absolutely avoid street vendors. You should be good with the stated shops but be prepared to pay up.

Back in the mid-90s and again in the early part of the 2000s I think I ended up paying almost $30-$35US for Cohiba sublimes. They were such an amazing smoke and yes I was on holiday so everything tended to be expensive.

I would look at the threads that show real Cohiba cigar bands vs the many fakes. Same with other marques.

One big reason to avoid Monties while traveling is they have such a simple cigar band. Easy to fall for a fake. When paying premium pricing you will be pissed buying a fake. Also look at the many Bolivar bands.

Real tobacco shops, especially the ones verified by LCDH, and Habanos SA, will have boxes both sealed and opened with the thin slices of Spanish cedar, the tissue paper, the ribbons and the cut labels from Habanos SA and the cut seals with the holograms as well.

I avoid Tunis as well when vacationing in Mexico, the Caribbean and Canada as well.

If it's a real tobacco shop and have been vetted by Habanos SA and plenty of travelers they don't dare sell fakes as the world is filled with social media and they would get called out, then cut off by Habanos SA. One benefit of the monopoly that is Cuban cigars.

Still use due diligence.

If your thinking of buying boxes it's way better to used trusted vendors, which of course can't be named on this site. But if you pm any of the Habano purists or other knowledgeable folks they will surely help you out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockethead26 (Mar 31, 2016)

Champagne InHand said:


> If your thinking of buying boxes it's way better to used trusted vendors, which of course can't be named on this site. But if you pm any of the Habano purists or other knowledgeable folks they will surely help you out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Be careful with that. I reread the rules here last week and it specifically forbids PMs to ask for info and to answer said PMs about CC vendors.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

rockethead26 said:


> Be careful with that. I reread the rules here last week and it specifically forbids PMs to ask for info and to answer said PMs about CC vendors.


Exactly so!


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

curmudgeonista said:


> Exactly so!


Pls can be sent via email though. You could message somebody and ask to communicate via email or through participating in a Vherf in hangouts. That would be following the guidelines.

I know you mods have a tough job. One could also go over to (Moderator edit) to get the same information.

I was just trying to keep people on Puff.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Champagne InHand said:


> Pls can be sent via email though. You could message somebody and ask to communicate via email or through participating in a Vherf in hangouts. That would be following the guidelines.
> 
> I know you mods have a tough job. One could also go over to (Moderator edit) to get the same information.
> 
> ...


It's been touchy since the laws changed..some people think it's full steam ahead. Mainly because they just read the "embargo lifted" head line and quit there.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Champagne InHand said:


> Pls can be sent via email though. You could message somebody and ask to communicate via email or through participating in a Vherf in hangouts. That would be following the guidelines.
> 
> I know you mods have a tough job. One could also go over to the (Moderator edit) to get the same information.
> 
> I was just trying to keep people on Puff.


It is not the method that is in question, it is the intent. This has always been a problem here, and is no different now. The rule regarding open discussion of sources is for the protection of the site. The rule regarding PM's is for our members' privacy. Encouraging it when you know it is against our rules will get you in the same hot water... next time!

It's also bad form to discuss other forums. That's pretty much universal no matter what forum you are on.


----------

